# Essential Possesion



## Filippos1984

*Unaccustomed to the freedom, they are beset byworries that some essential possession, some familiar presence- a purse or ashopping bag- has been mislaid or forgotten.

Όλη η φράση είναι αυτή. 

Στη μετάφραση:
Ασυνήθιστες από την ελευθερία, περιβάλλονται από τις ανησυχίες ότι κάποια ουσιαστική κατοχή(, μια γνώριμη παρουσία( όπως ένα πορτοφόλι ή μια τσάντα έχει χαθεί ή ξεχαστεί.

Δεν μου ακούγονται καλά οι 2 λέξεις αυτές. Πως θα σας έβγαινε εσάς στη μετάφραση;
Συγνώμη για το χρόνο σας. Τώρα ξεκίνησα τα πρώτα μου βήματα στις μεταφράσεις και ψάχνομαι.
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντηση και το χρόνο σας. *


----------



## Acestor

Μια απλή απόδοση, με πολλές αλλαγές στα αναμενόμενα:

Αμάθητες στην ελευθερία, ανησυχούν διαρκώς ότι θα ξεχάσουν κάπου κάτι δικό τους, κάτι πολύτιμο και οικείο, όπως την τσάντα τους ή τα ψώνια τους.


----------



## cougr

essential possession:  βασικό προσωπικό αντικείμενο

familiar presence: οικεία παρουσία;;


----------



## velisarius

Μην έχοντας συνηθίσει τέτοια ελευθερία, νιώθουν να τις κυριεύει το άγχος οτι κάποιο απαραίτητο αντικείμενο, κάτι το οικείο - το πορτοφόλι ή η τσάντα με τα ψώνια - έχει χαθεί ή ξεχαστεί.


----------



## cougr

As far as free translation is concerned that's about as good as it gets velisarius.


----------



## Acestor

Βλέπω ότι το πρωτότυπο είναι σε βρετανικά αγγλικά, οπότε το purse δεν είναι τσάντα αλλά πορτοφόλι. Καλά λέει λοιπόν ο vel, "το πορτοφόλι ή την τσάντα με τα ψώνια". 
Διαφωνώ ωστόσο με την παθητική φωνή ("... κάτι το οικείο ... έχει χαθεί ή ξεχαστεί").


----------



## velisarius

The source is _Artivist e-magazine_ and should have been provided by the OP.  The article is about body- language, and the context is the observation that women rarely experience the liberty of taking a walk without being encumbered by handbag, bags of shopping, or children clinging to them. Even when they are unencumbered, they feel uneasy, as though something is missing. As a female (despite my pseudonym) I can empathise with this . Yes Acestor, it seems to be British English, hence "πορτοφόλι" for purse.

I hope a Greek native can come up with something better than my effort.


----------



## Perseas

*"Unaccustomed to the freedom....*"
"Επειδή δεν έχουν συνηθίσει να ζουν στην ελευθερία..."

Απλά μία άλλη πρόταση.


----------

